# using 93621 with 93650



## mwrtwinboys@epbfi.com (May 18, 2015)

I have an physician who has done an avn 93650 with complete EPS w/la P&R.I'm running into and edit w/the 93621. The cpt book does not say you can't put the two together, but it also does not say you can. Any comments?

Marsha


----------



## Chlrtrep (May 18, 2015)

mwrtwinboys@epbfi.com said:


> I have an physician who has done an avn 93650 with complete EPS w/la P&R.I'm running into and edit w/the 93621. The cpt book does not say you can't put the two together, but it also does not say you can. Any comments?
> 
> Marsha



My thoughts on this would be :


CPT code 93650  does not include complete EPS  

Therefore you would need to code 93620 with appropriate modifier

CPT code 93621 is an add on code which in this case would be an add on code to 93620


----------



## mwrtwinboys@epbfi.com (May 21, 2015)

*AVN Abl w/ EPS*

Thank you for replying. When you read in ZHealth it states that the EPS is included w/ the AVN ABL.
Does anyone else have any comments?


----------



## Chlrtrep (May 21, 2015)

mwrtwinboys@epbfi.com said:


> Thank you for replying. When you read in ZHealth it states that the EPS is included w/ the AVN ABL.
> Does anyone else have any comments?



that is interesting...

*93650: Intra cardiac catheter ablation of artrioventricular node function, artrioventricular conduction for creation of complete heart block, with or without temporary pacemaker.*

The other ablations codes (93653, 93654, 93656) all state with comprehensive electrophysiology evaluation  where as 93650 does not.

 I was under impression there was limited ep eval but not comprehensive for 93650.

I would also be interested in hearing what others have experienced in this scenario.


----------



## rebec26@juno.com (May 21, 2015)

Chlrtrep said:


> that is interesting...
> 
> *93650: Intra cardiac catheter ablation of artrioventricular node function, artrioventricular conduction for creation of complete heart block, with or without temporary pacemaker.*
> 
> ...





There is no CCI edit with 93650, 93620, 93621. Thanks


----------

